# ntpd command not found

## Minot

Hello.  I'm having trouble getting ntpd to run on my x86 Gentoo system.  I made sure I have the proper security options set in my kernel from the Gentoo-Wiki NTP Howto.  I installed ntp and then re-emerged it with USE="caps" emerge libcap ntp.  Still no luck.  It appears to not know what to do with the /etc/conf.d/ntpd file.  Here is the output when I try to initiate the daemon.

```
micro minot # /etc/init.d/ntpd start

/etc/conf.d/ntpd: line 13: driftfile: command not found

/etc/conf.d/ntpd: line 15: logfile: command not found

/etc/conf.d/ntpd: line 20: server: command not found

/etc/conf.d/ntpd: line 21: server: command not found

/etc/conf.d/ntpd: line 22: server: command not found

 * Starting ntpd ... 
```

Running /etc/init.d/ntpd stop successfully stops the application.  Here is my /etc/conf.d/ntpd file:

```
# /etc/conf.d/ntpd

# Options to pass to the ntpd process

# Most people should leave this line alone ...

# however, if you know what you're doing, feel free to tweak

#NTPD_OPTS=""

#NTPD_OPTS="-u ntp:ntp"

NTPD_OPTS="-u ntp:ntp -i /var/lib/ntp"

#restrict 127.0.0.1 nomodify

# Allow ntp to automatically correct predictable clock drift

driftfile /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

# logfile defaults to /var/log/messages

logfile /var/log/ntp.log

# Un-comment the next line, to act as a time server to the local network

#restrict 192.168.0.1 mask 255.255.255.0 nomodify nopeer notrap

server clock1.unc.edu

server ntp-2.vt.edu

server louie.udel.edu

```

Any idea where I'm running into trouble?  Thank you for your help.

-MINOT-

----------

## PaulBredbury

The purpose of /etc/conf.d/blah is just to pass configuration parameters to /etc/init.d/blah.  It's not a replacement for /etc/ntp.conf

----------

